# InkSoft Adds 250 Premium Mascot Images to Clipart Library



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft is adding 250 premium vector mascots to its clipart library, which already comes loaded with more than 10,000 pieces of clipart. The designs offer fresh perspectives such as front view, side view and quarter view allowing users to get creative when designing for spiritwear and team uniforms. 

Each design comes in black and white and color for a total of 500 new art pieces. All InkSoft artwork can be used for screen printing, digital heat transfers, digital direct to garment, sublimation printing, vinyl cutting, print and cutand signage. Access to this new artwork comes with the purchase of any level InkSoft program. 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

